# Is Madara Stronger Than Kaguya?



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Since we know how Kishi wrights his women. Plus she ends up fighting a weakened Naruto and Sasuke. Sakura even gets an attack in.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 13, 2020)

No.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 13, 2020)

No


----------



## PocketGod (Jan 13, 2020)

The opposite of yes.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 13, 2020)

Uh....no.

I thought they made it very clear Kaguya was the most powerful ever? They even gave her a perma kill option (Ash Bones) and dimension hopping, which at the time was off the charts.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 13, 2020)

No. Madarafan please...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 13, 2020)

Lock 'er up


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jan 13, 2020)

Hell no, I am disappointed, with such a great name I'd thought you'd do better


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jan 13, 2020)

Only Chojuro and Teuchi rivals kaguya

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, Kaguya is retarded Madara is not. Madara was hit by deus ex machina and if not for that he could counter all Naruto's and Sasuke's powers. The tricks that worked against Kaguya wouldnt work against him.


----------



## Onda Vital (Jan 13, 2020)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Only Chojuro and Teuchi rivals kaguya
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


What about prime Hiruizen?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jan 13, 2020)

Onda Vital said:


> What about prime Hiruizen?


Oops, my bad
How could I have forgotten the God of shinobi himself

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Jan 13, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Yes, Kaguya is retarded Madara is not.


Yes, he is. She played him for a fool for 3 lives times (his living self, his ET time, and his RT time).

Kaguya is far smarter than Asspulldara, he was just a pawn, he was moving in the exact way she played him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Yes, he is. She played him for a fool for 3 lives times (his living self, his ET time, and his RT time).
> 
> Kaguya is far smarter than Asspulldara, he was just a pawn he was moving in the exact way she played him.



Keep dreaming bruh. Unlike her fodder arse which couldn't see through a transformation jutsu or shadow clones it took deus ex machina to beat Madara. There's no way Naruto or Sasuke where beating him considering Preta absorbs all Naruto's and Sasuke's ninjutsu, and human path their souls. He can use shadow clones and increase his numbers many times more than them and he can see through shadow clones, with the ability to shift with Limbo at a whim. Oh and each shadow clone should be able to use Limbo as well. He would've fodder stomped, which is why retardguya was introduced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

@Animegoin do you have anything to add?


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

If anyone actually thinks madara is close to kaguya they are just delusional....he exploded from just her base chakra levels.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> If anyone actually thinks madara is close to kaguya they are just delusional....he exploded from just her base chakra levels.



Yeah...the same Kaguya that lost several times to warriors far weaker than herself. Dat logic tho lmao


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Yeah...the same Kaguya that lost several times to warriors far weaker than herself. Dat logic tho lmao


Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Yeah...the same Kaguya that lost several times to warriors far weaker than herself. Dat logic tho lmao


WHAT.....lmao it took freaking hagoromo and hamura the strongest characters in the series besides her to beat her first time.
Second time it took rikudo naruto and rinnegan sasuke plus freaking dms rikudo kakashi to beat her with massive pis after hagoromo gave them a autowin button with rikudo ct.
If you think any other character in the series could hope to replicate her you are even worse then delusional.

Freaking sasuke made it clear madara was nothing in comparison on panel, prime hagoromo admitted inferiority to her and yet you think madara stands a chance...


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> WHAT.....lmao it took freaking hagoromo and hamura the strongest characters in the series besides her to beat her first time.
> Second time it took rikudo naruto and rinnegan sasuke plus freaking dms rikudo kakashi to beat her with massive pis after hagoromo gave them a autowin button with rikudo ct.
> If you think any other character in the series could hope to replicate her you are even worse then delusional.
> 
> Freaking sasuke made it clear madara was nothing in comparison on panel, prime hagoromo admitted inferiority to her and yet you think madara stands a chance...



Correction, it took Young pre-Juubi Hagoromo and Young Hamura to defeat prime Kaguya. 

Also Naruto himself blitzed Kaguya, and Sasuke himself had Kaguya switching dimensions like a coward. Madara himself tanked Sasuke’s Six Paths Senjutsu chidori And Naruto’s Bijuu rasengan at the same time and wasn’t even hurt. While a standard chidori had Kaguya running, Lmfao let’s not play this “selective memory” game, do better.

Rikudou Madara was nerfed and restricted to only Limbo, he was forced to not absorb Naruto’s Bijuu Lava rasenshuriken. I dare you tell me couldn’t. Kappa

Also, Hagoromo himself said that 1 Rinnegan Madara was getting close to his own power. Dual Rinnegan Madara literally made Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura his play things.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Yeah...the same Kaguya that lost several times to warriors far weaker than herself. Dat logic tho lmao


So did Asspulldara.
he lost to Zetsu... 
and Lee cut him in half effortlessly... Had he been alive, that one kick would have killed him...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 13, 2020)

Loguc says no.

However Kishi's right-hand man editor at JumpFesta 2018 said otherwise, so it's confirmed at least from that standpoint.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

Hussain said:


> So did Asspulldara.
> he lost to Zetsu...
> and Lee cut him in half effortlessly... Had he been alive, that one kick would have killed him...



LMFAO yawn, that same BZ that stuck his entire arm through Madara also prevented Rinnegan Sasuke and RSM Naruto from moving just by laying on them.  Also sneak attacks are fatal, especially by someone you believe is your teammate, Naruto and Sasuke lost to Shin due to a sneak attack and had to be rescued by Sakura of all people.  Shin himself died to being betrayed. 

Oh and you mean Edo Madara that could just come back to life immediately after? So why would he need to block that when they weren’t trying to seal him immediately after attacking?


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jan 13, 2020)

Fuck no

It's 2020 and madara fanboys are still butthurt over BZ Imao

"Kishimoto said madara has no weakness hurrrr"


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

The freaking god of the narutoverse who was also a juubi jin said kaguya was stronger then him, Madara fans"Kaguya is dumb stupid, pis madara is infinite bla bla"
Hagoromo is madaras superior in every way and he was frightened of kaguyas power and said she is the strongest....but nope apparently madara is stronger then hagoromo and hamura combined when just a fragment of old ghost hagoromos yin and yang given to sasuke and naruto had madara running for the hills


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> The freaking god of the narutoverse who was also a juubi jin said kaguya was stronger then him, Madara fans"Kaguya is dumb stupid, pis madara is infinite bla bla"
> Hagoromo is madaras superior in every way and he was frightened of kaguyas power and said she is the strongest....but nope apparently madara is stronger then hagoromo and hamura combined when just a fragment of old ghost hagoromos yin and yang given to sasuke and naruto had madara running for the hills



Yeah...how about you respond to what I said to you rather than running like Kaguya did from a regular chidori.


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jan 13, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hell no, I am disappointed, with such a great name I'd thought you'd do better


I feel the same way with his waifu choice


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> LMFAO yawn, that same BZ that stuck his entire arm through Madara also prevented Rinnegan Sasuke and RSM Naruto from moving just by laying on them.  Also sneak attacks are fatal, especially by someone you believe is your teammate, Naruto and Sasuke lost to Shin due to a sneak attack and had to be rescued by Sakura of all people.  Shin himself died to being betrayed.
> 
> Oh and you mean Edo Madara that could just come back to life immediately after? So why would he need to block that when they weren’t trying to seal him immediately after attacking?





Animegoin said:


> Yeah...how about you respond to what I said to you rather than running like Kaguya did from a regular chidori.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Yeah...how about you respond to what I said to you rather than running like Kaguya did from a regular chidori.


Madara was cut in freaking two by a freaking chidori flow.....jesus what are u even talking about, kaguya tanked 9 bijudama rasenshurikens, she was able to blitz sasuke who blitzed madara 3 times ....kaguya is durable enough to tank her own dimension buster and she was about to nuke everyone along with herself there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Madara was cut in freaking two by a freaking chidori flow.....jesus what are u even talking about, kaguya tanked 9 bijudama rasenshurikens....kaguya is durable enough to tank her own dimension buster and she was about to nuke everyone along with herself there.



Didn't Madara tank a mega RSM Naruto lava rasen shuriken while he was healing from Guy's attacks?

And who said she was busting a dimension?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jan 13, 2020)

dergeist said:


> And who said she was busting a dimension?







why is this thread still open

what did you all elect new mods for?


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Didn't Madara tank a mega RSM Naruto lava rasen shuriken while he was healing from Guy's attacks?
> 
> And who said she was busting a dimension?


Tanked lol he was freaking kod and was having kaguya dreams and had to absorb the shinjus vitality to regenerate and that was base rsm naruto not even cloaked. Kaguya straight up tanked 9 bijudama rasenshuriken in cloaked rsm without damage.

She was about to sacrifice her whole dimension by busting her guodama bomb as noted and her dimension had a freaking moon orbiting her world.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Tanked lol he was freaking kod and was having kaguya dreams and had to absorb the shinjus vitality to regenerate and that was base rsm naruto not even cloaked. Kaguya straight up tanked 9 bijudama rasenshuriken in cloaked rsm without damage.



Nope, he was fully conscious and unphased by it, while Kaguya couldn't even maintain her human form. I'm sure you have the manga scan showing Madara regenerating, did his body get cut in half by it or something? We would love to see this scan, along with the one showing Madara unconscious (Kod').

 Acts like a cloaked mode is stronger than RSM. The only power it gives is durability, and TSBs. That is unless you can bring a statement that it boosts power from the manga or databook.




> She was about to sacrifice her whole dimension by busting her guodama bomb as noted and her dimension had a freaking moon orbiting her world.



No she wasn't, she was going to make a new dimension. Actually read the f'ing manga once in a while instead of blindly fap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 13, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Nope, he was fully conscious and unphased by it, while Kaguya couldn't even maintain her human form. I'm sure you have the manga scan showing Madara regenerating, did his body get cut in half by it or something? We would love to see this scan, along with the one showing Madara unconscious (Kod').
> 
> Acts like a cloaked mode is stronger than RSM. The only power it gives is durability, and TSBs. That is unless you can bring a statement that it boosts power from the manga or databook.
> 
> ...


No point arguing with you buddy you are too far gone


----------



## dergeist (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> No point arguing with you, buddy, you're right



Fixed and agree


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 13, 2020)

Madara is much weaker than Kaguya although he is underrated here, I think he is at least comparable to Hagoromo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

sabre320 said:


> Madara was cut in freaking two by a freaking chidori flow.....jesus what are u even talking about, kaguya tanked 9 bijudama rasenshurikens, she was able to blitz sasuke who blitzed madara 3 times ....kaguya is durable enough to tank her own dimension buster and she was about to nuke everyone along with herself there.



Yes Madara was cut in two and was perfectly unharmed, while Kaguya was afraid to be touched by it. 


Sasuke didn’t blitz Madara 3 times, blitz is a speed feed. Sasuke teleported attack’s to Madara twice, and when he got cut, Madara was standing there letting him approach. 


And while Kaguya did tank them, she lost half of her body to that attack; then proceeded to lose control of herself. Additionally Kaguya wasn’t going to nuke herself, she had the chakra efficienct teleportation option where she teleports only herself. 


And finally, her durability proved fuck all when Naruto took that arm from her, and Sakura broke dat horn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Lock 'er up


Hi maru it's so nice to see you after you disappeared for a while, having too much fun under your alt accounts?


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Madara fans being denial as always

Sasuke stated that Madara is nothing compared to Kaguya


Naruto got pushed back like a fodder


Sasuke's KS got completely destroyed


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Madara fans being denial as always
> 
> Sasuke stated that Madara is nothing compared to Kaguya
> 
> ...


What about Baruto?


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> What about Baruto?


Baruto?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Madara fans being denial as always
> 
> Sasuke stated that Madara is nothing compared to Kaguya
> 
> ...



Lmfao and simps are saying “b..but Sasuke said...”

Yeah, Sasuke said these things too:


And we all know how that turned out LMFAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBoo (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Also, Hagoromo himself said that 1 Rinnegan Madara was getting close to his own power. Dual Rinnegan Madara literally made Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura his play things.



So that means Naruto and Sasuke > Hagoromo too? After all RSM base Naruto was humiliating 1 Rinne Madara and Sasuke blitz him 3 times and cut him in half. 

Madara is not even comparable to Hagoromo, who in the blink of an eye can invoke the soul of all ancient Kages to help him, can undo Kabuto's Edo Tensei in a second, and can literally create sentient beings with Banbutsu Sozo.  It is absurd to compare Madara with Hagoromo, even worse with Kaguya


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao and simps are saying “b..but Sasuke said...”
> 
> Yeah, Sasuke said these things too:
> 
> ...


Different context.

Kaguya was sealed,which means she dont count anymore and Sasuke had the power of all 9 Bijuu´s.Also his enemy was Naruto,his rival...

Madara got so many L´s its not anymore funny

Kaguya shits on Madara featwise and portrayal.

Did Madara speedblitzed both,Naruto and Sasuke at the same time?No
Can Madara bust dimensions which contain stars?No
Can Madara controll the among of Chakra like Kaguya?No

Kaguya is also the mother of the  kekkei genkai


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 13, 2020)

The funny thing is that we (the majority) say that Kaguya is stronger but that it won't be necessarily so easy for her against JJ Triclop Madara (since we're kind with Madara and say there is no dimension switch GG).

But Madarafans are: *Madara shit diff Kaguya.*

  how can there be any discussion with such extremism ?


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Baruto?


The Baruto Series.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> Since we know how Kishi *wrights* his women. Plus she ends up fighting a weakened Naruto and Sasuke. Sakura even gets an attack in.


It's at this moment that I cringed 
@FlamingRain @LostSelf Isn't this considered a spite thread? Seems it needs a lock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> Different context.
> 
> Kaguya was sealed,which means she dont count anymore and Sasuke had the power of all 9 Bijuu´s.Also his enemy was Naruto,his rival...
> 
> ...


Many people don't even buy that Kaguya can bust dimensions with stars in them.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> The *Baruto* Series.


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> Many people don't even buy that Kaguya can bust dimensions with stars in them.


For real?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2020)

No but I can understand why someone would think that considering how bad/incompetent kishi made kaguya look in that fight.


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2020)

I mean honestly all kaguya has to do here is just dump madara in another dimension and call it a day. He can't transverse dimensions like the boruto era otsutsuki can. He's honestly one of the easier god tiers for kaguya to face. You need to at least have dimensional transportation to fight kaguya otherwise she can beat you pretty easily.


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2020)

Madara should feel glad if he ends in the top 10 by the time Boruto ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

BlackBoo said:


> So that means Naruto and Sasuke > Hagoromo too? After all RSM base Naruto was humiliating 1 Rinne Madara and Sasuke blitz him 3 times and cut him in half.
> 
> Madara is not even comparable to Hagoromo, who in the blink of an eye can invoke the soul of all ancient Kages to help him, can undo Kabuto's Edo Tensei in a second, and can literally create sentient beings with Banbutsu Sozo.  It is absurd to compare Madara with Hagoromo, even worse with Kaguya



Lmfao see this is why you guys can’t be taken seriously. RSM base Naruto wasn’t humiliating 1 Rinnegan Madara, he merely tossed a Bijuu rasenshuriken, which didn’t even cut through Madara. And let’s not act like Madara wasn’t nerfed after being resurrected. Everyone knows that Madara could’ve absorbed that but clearly he didn’t have to.


Hagoromo compared 1 Rinnegan Juubi Madara to himself, so his words > yours.
Kappa

It absurd to have to keep addressing you faps.



Acno said:


> Different context.
> 
> Kaguya was sealed,which means she dont count anymore and Sasuke had the power of all 9 Bijuu´s.Also his enemy was Naruto,his rival...
> 
> ...



Lmfao oh now you’re trying to call different context 

But nah, we were comparing spoken dialogue to what actually ended up happening .

I could also bring up how Obito said that “if Madara got both Rinnegan, no one would be able to stop him.”  And Naruto and Sasuke definitely didn’t get anywhere close to beating dual Rinnegan Madara, did they? Kappa

It’s hilarious how nerfed 1 Rinnegan Madara never really took any Ls, he merely had a learning curve to get accustomed to their new abilities, as Madara has said himself.

To answer your ridiculous questions:
-“Did Madara speedblitzed both,Naruto and Sasuke at the same time?”
Were Naruto and Sasuke fast enough to run past Sakura, who got a head start running toward Madara?  Lmfao that’s how dumb that question was.

-“Can Madara bust dimensions which contain stars?”
Lmfao you watch SethTheProgrammer don’t you? Poor baby, I now see why you’re so flawed. Space-times are the planets themselves within a galaxy. Kaguya was merely going to destroy that world, not that galaxy.



And Kakashi and the others explicitly destroyed that “galaxy burster” nonsense by saying:


“We won’t be able to return to THIS place.”

-Can Madara controll the among of Chakra like Kaguya?

Honestly we don’t know, it’d be ignorant to say that he can’t since Black Zetsu was controlling every ounce of Madara; Madara couldn’t even control his Limbo clones anymore, but I’m going with yes. Hagoromo took it and Hagoromo himself compared Madara to him, He also knew that Madara was capable of reaching Kaguya’s level. Stop kidding yourself lmfao


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 13, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hell no, I am disappointed, with such a great name I'd thought you'd do better


Your future is looking grim... 

I suggest you switch to wannabe Viz Wizzing


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> For real?


I'm serious I saw people claiming that she's star level or Moon level anything to avoid saying she can do that.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> I'm serious I saw people claiming that she's star level or Moon level anything to avoid saying she can do that.



But we know that she can, even a weakling like Toneri is moon level, and we know that Kaguya almost destroys an entire dimension, which contain moons and stars as seen in the images above.


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2020)

Kaguya wouldn't just destroy a dimension with a star/moon in it.

She also had to create the dimension at some point beforehand.

At least Large Planet Level Kaguya is currently under heavy contention to my knowledge.



Acno said:


> For real?


From where is that second picture?

Is it a canon source?


----------



## Artist (Jan 13, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> But we know that she can, even a weakling like Toneri is moon level, and we know that Kaguya almost destroys an entire dimension, which contain moons and stars as seen in the images above.


So what DC is she, and does everyone in this forum agree with that?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

Aww, @JayK deducted rep without addressing anything. Reminiscent of @Zef lol


----------



## Zef (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Aww, @JayK deducted rep without addressing anything. Reminiscent of @Zef lol


I deducted rep cause I just don't like you.


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Aww, @JayK deducted rep without addressing anything. Reminiscent of @Zef lol


Imagine thinking anyone with more than 2 working braincells would bother with a clown such as you.

Feel free to crawl back to KMC or whichever other inferior debate forum you came from.


----------



## JayK (Jan 13, 2020)

Artist said:


> So what DC is she


Large Planet Level


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 13, 2020)

JayK said:


> Imagine thinking anyone with more than 2 working braincells would bother with a clown such as you.
> 
> Feel free to crawl back to KMC or whichever other inferior debate forum you came from.



You were bothered enough to deduct rep and add text to accompany the note. You can’t be that ignorantly oblivious 
Kappa


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 13, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Any version of JJ Madara destroys TCM Toneri.
> 
> ...


i meant vote madara lewd man

nobody said naruto can beta jj madara


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 13, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Madara cast a planetary Deep forest Emergence and Infinite Tsukuyomi, but you doubt Madara could deal with Kaguya before she has to resort to that expansive Truth Seeker orb?


What will he do to that shit? DFE is utter fucking garbage in the face of planetary TSB that obliterates the planet they sand on, and Infinite Tsukuyomi is useless as well and stupid to even mention since she can use it as well 

Kaguya by feats was overwhelming both Sasuke and Naruto simultaneously, and required an insta win via Hago being Rikudo CT, Madara on the other hand had almost all of his abilities countered and was on the verge of getting sealed. Sasuke after fighting Madara mentions he couldn't comprehend how someone like Kaguya could even exist, yet you think Madara is stronger than her? Trolls these days man


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 14, 2020)

Artist said:


> So what DC is she, and does everyone in this forum agree with that?



She was around Star Level AT LEAST.

Creation/Destruction of Space-Times.



Ice dimension has a day/night cycle and two moons.





Sand dimension has a sun and a large/very close moon.





Her chakra is FAR greater than Madara's, who already has Planet Level feats (Shin: Jukai Kōtan, Mugen Tsukuyomi).

Sasuke can't believe someone like this can even exist.



The Juubi's chakra level was already Planet Level.



She can absorb the energy from a planet.





I dont know if the whole forum agrees with this but the majority in NBD doesnt know or are interested in these issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Cherry said:


> What will he do to that shit? DFE is utter fucking garbage in the face of planetary TSB that obliterates the planet they sand on, and Infinite Tsukuyomi is useless as well and stupid to even mention since she can use it as well
> 
> Kaguya by feats was overwhelming both Sasuke and Naruto simultaneously, and required an insta win via Hago being Rikudo CT, Madara on the other hand had almost all of his abilities countered and was on the verge of getting sealed. Sasuke after fighting sasuke mentions he couldn't comprehend how someone like Kaguya could even exist, yet you think Madara is stronger than her? Trolls these days man



I love how you guys selectively choose what portions to respond to, but you also conveniently ignored that Naruto and Sasuke were given the seals for Madara, not Kaguya. Lmfao


You also conveniently ignored that portion of “you doubt Madara could deal with Kaguya before she has to resort to that expansive Truth Seeker orb?”

Nerfed Madara actively evaded their sealing attempt, then recovered his eye. After that point it was clear they were no match, and Madara wasn’t even using any of the Six Paths of the Rinnegan, save for Chibaku Tensei. As I’ve said before, by feats alone the same Sasuke that had Kaguya switching dimensions using a standard chidori, hit Madara with a stronger one and didn’t even harm him.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 14, 2020)

Cherry said:


> i meant vote madara lewd man
> 
> nobody said naruto can beta jj madara



Nice excuse but I've seen you say that Toneri is stronger than JJ Madara countless times, lewdman.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> She was around Star Level AT LEAST.
> 
> Creation/Destruction of Space-Times.
> 
> ...



It’s literally just going to erase the core planet then create another one to replace it within that galaxy, it’s not that she was going to erase everything within that galaxy.

I explained it when I addressed @Acno earlier:

Obito’s words:


Kakashi’s

*Spoiler*: __ 








Kakashi said that they wouldn’t be able to return “to THIS place,” he didn’t say any of the other worlds would be affected.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 14, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Nice excuse but I've seen you say that Toneri is stronger than JJ Madara countless times, lewdman.


Post a single time I said that lewdman 



Animegoin said:


> I love how you guys selectively choose what portions to respond to, but you also conveniently ignored that Naruto and Sasuke were given the seals for Madara, not Kaguya. Lmfao
> 
> 
> You also conveniently ignored that portion of “you doubt Madara could deal with Kaguya before she has to resort to that expansive Truth Seeker orb?”
> ...


ye cbb debating with delusional fanboys


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

JayK said:


> Large Planet Level


Okay.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Cherry said:


> Ok clown
> 
> Now I'm wondering which one is your main account



Ironic calling me clown when you have a pedo clown as your avatar.


----------



## JayK (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok seriously, who's dupe is it?

@t0xeus @Cognitios @Soldierofficial


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> She was around Star Level AT LEAST.
> 
> Creation/Destruction of Space-Times.
> 
> ...


Which form of Madara was Sasuke referring to base or God tree? Wasn't there a guy that was stronger than Kaguya that needed both Naruto's and Bee's Chakra to destroy Earth?


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

JayK said:


> Ok seriously, who's dupe is it?
> 
> @t0xeus @Cognitios @Soldierofficial


Probably Maru's


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

JayK said:


> Ok seriously, who's dupe is it?
> 
> @t0xeus @Cognitios @Soldierofficial



Lmfao scared to address me directly about whether I’m an alt or not? Whomever those guys are though, I assume they all have great senses of humor.



Artist said:


> Probably Maru's



That’s a negative, chief.

@dergeist They think I’m an alt lol. I guess this forum isn’t so different after all.


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

I don't think the retard is a dupe, but he's deff from some other forum and has been lurking this one for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> I don't think the retard is a dupe, but he's deff from some other forum and has been lurking this one for a while now.



Nah, you (the retard) have always been a part of this forum, as far as I’m aware. 

>Me, an intellectual: “I guess this forum isn’t so different after all.”

>Retard: “he’s deff from some other forum”


----------



## dergeist (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao scared to address me directly about whether I’m an alt or not? Whomever those guys are though, I assume they all have great senses of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went through the same thing, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Artist said:


> Since we know how Kishi wrights his women. Plus she ends up fighting a weakened Naruto and Sasuke. Sakura even gets an attack in.



Madara is stronger by a tier, i'd say Madara (JJ, Shinju, Dual Rinnegan, Rinnesharingan etc) is in a class of his own and we haven't seen anyone (yet) that can rival him at max capacity.

His Susanoo would be>>>>>Sasuke's BPS accounting for the fact that Juubi>the 9 Bijuu Sasuke absorbed, or rather 8.5, in addition to DOUBLE Rinnegan, far more six paths chakra, The Shinju AND RSM (which we've seen on panel upgrading EMS Sasuke's Susanoo). Not only can Kaguya not contend with a Susanoo on that level, there'd be an extra FOUR of those Susanoo since Madara's Limbo clones all possess the same ability.

We've yet to see that level of power output or potential for it from anybody in Naruto or Boruto (YET).

Madara simply got PiS cucked to push Kaguya to the front, and ofc Naruto and Sasuke would beat him 1v2 if this were written by Kishi, and he'd lose by being inflicted by even more insulting PiS, but looking factually at his abilities and what he's capable of, there's no feasible way for him to lose any battle ever, at least not against anyone we've seen yet.

I'd say the entire god tier participants can take him on (Kaguya, TTJ Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke, Asura, Indra) as a group, but certainly not individually or even 1v2. It would be a combined effort with many of them dying, and even possibly losing.

His only weakness is the fact that he's susceptible to BFR via Kaguya's dimension hopping, but it's not IC for her to just leave someone like Madara skulking around and chilling in one of her dimensions, she'd want him dead.

Madara is in a class of his own, unrivaled by any individual thus far.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Madara is stronger by a tier, i'd say Madara (JJ, Shinju, Dual Rinnegan, Rinnesharingan etc) is in a class of his own and we haven't seen anyone (yet) that can rival him at max capacity.
> 
> His Susanoo would be>>>>>Sasuke's BPS accounting for the fact that Juubi>the 9 Bijuu Sasuke absorbed, or rather 8.5, in addition to DOUBLE Rinnegan, far more six paths chakra, The Shinju AND RSM (which we've seen on panel upgrading EMS Sasuke's Susanoo). Not only can Kaguya not contend with a Susanoo on that level, there'd be an extra FOUR of those Susanoo since Madara's Limbo clones all possess the same ability.
> 
> ...



The simps will probably try and come for you now. Lmao then again I’ve thinned them out though, so maybe not.


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao see this is why you guys can’t be taken seriously. RSM base Naruto wasn’t humiliating 1 Rinnegan Madara, he merely tossed a Bijuu rasenshuriken, which didn’t even cut through Madara. And let’s not act like Madara wasn’t nerfed after being resurrected. Everyone knows that Madara could’ve absorbed that but clearly he didn’t have to.
> 
> 
> Hagoromo compared 1 Rinnegan Juubi Madara to himself, so his words > yours.
> ...


What is that for a post?

Nobody said Kaguya can bust the galaxy.

All of her Dimensions contain stars and the final goudama bust that shit.Happens on-screen


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Madara is in a class of his own, unrivaled by any individual thus far.



Maddy is mid-god tier


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Acno said:


> What is that for a post?
> 
> Nobody said Kaguya can bust the galaxy.
> 
> All of her Dimensions contain stars and the final goudama bust that shit.Happens on-screen



“Can destroy dimensions with stars in them”
>You literally automatically added the stars into Kaguya’s ETSB’s blast radius.

Also when she actually destroy any dimensions and/or it’s moon or any of its stars on screen?

An boy do y’all love selectively responding to small portions of a whole. Lmao address it all or none of it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Kaguya can shit diff a literal insane number of JJ Madaras

There is factually nothing he can do about Amenominaka BFR

Its effortless, instant, no prep or requirements or setup, is long range and has massive AoE

She tags him with that and just peaces it

Mads just got neg-low diffed and not a punch was thrown


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kaguya can shit diff a literal insane number of JJ Madaras
> 
> There is factually nothing he can do about Amenominaka BFR
> 
> ...



What is “BFR”, I may know it by a different name.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> What is “BFR”


*B*attle *F*ield *R*emoval

It refers to when a character is forcibly removed from the fight and cannot return to it on their own merit

Kaguya can easily do this to Madara with her S/T Jutsu that he has no defense against

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *B*attle *F*ield *R*emoval
> 
> It refers to when a character is forcibly removed from the fight and cannot return to it on their own merit
> 
> Kaguya can easily do this to Madara with her S/T Jutsu that he has no defense against



While that is true, she wouldn’t technically win the battle though; Madara would just be out of her hair and will live on forever improving on his Rinnegan abilities. I guess that could be considered a win though


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> While that is true, she wouldn’t win the battle though


She would tho

Thats the entire point of a BFR

She wins by ring out essentially 


Animegoin said:


> Madara would just be out of her hair and will live on forever improving on his Rinnegan abilities


Kaguya literally forces him into eternal exile where he can do nothing but bust nuts against a wall until he either starves or kills himself

Thats hardly a win for Madara 


Animegoin said:


> I guess that could be considered a win


It is considered a win

And even if you were to outright restrict her Ameno ability, shed still mid diff his ass 

Theres no discussion to be had here, S/T is just the most obvious "get fucked" she has


----------



## The Great One (Jan 14, 2020)

Well Kaguya can only win by BFR.

Madara has answer for everything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Well Kaguya can only win by BFR.
> 
> Madara has answer for everything else.


No


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She would tho
> 
> Thats the entire point of a BFR
> 
> ...



As I said, I guess that could be considered a win unless Madara awakens a S/T tech and escapes. Also it’s presumptuous to assume that Madara can’t fly off any planet he’s “exiled” to, since Kaguya, Momoshiki and Kinshiki all came from space. Clearly, Madara isn’t truly as helpless as you think he is. Even Toneri planned on continuing to exist in space after Earth and the moon was destroyed, prior to him rebuilding it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> As I said, I guess that could be considered a win unless Madara awakens a S/T tech and escape


So your only defense is LITERALLY fanfiction

"How to spot a bad argument 101" right there my guy


Animegoin said:


> it’s presumptuous to assume that Madara can’t fly off any planet he’s “exiled” to, since Kaguya, Momoshiki and Kinshiki all came from space


This is only the most silly thing you could have said

Considering hes not just on anothe rplanet, but in another DIMENSION/ TIME/SPACE

Kaguya and Momo and Kinshiki travel via dimensional portals

They dont fly around the cosmos my guy

Read the manga


Animegoin said:


> Clearly, Madara isn’t truly as helpless as you think he is.


Hes blatantly helpless

Flight cant escape other dimensions genius 


Animegoin said:


> Even Toneri planned on continuing to exist in space


Toneri also has S/T techs and shit that Madara doesnt have

So another silly argument


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> *I'd say the entire god tier participants can take him on (Kaguya, TTJ Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke, Asura, Indra) as a group, *but certainly not individually or even 1v2. *It would be a combined effort with many of them dying, and even possibly losing*.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So your only defense is LITERALLY fanfiction
> 
> "How to spot a bad argument 101" right there my guy
> 
> ...



-Sasuke didn’t have a way to escape Kaguya’s desert world either at first, and years later he manifested a portal technique. Ironic for you to call that a bad argument lmfao. Big oof on your part.

Also I never said it wasn’t fanfic. I’m playing into the scenario you proposed. You’re goofy af lmao

-Nothing shown proves that Kaguya’s worlds aren’t in the same galaxy, Kaguya literally descended from the sky to earth BEFORE she ate the chakra fruit and gained a 3rd eye.

Read the manga, my guy; You sound silly as hell right now

-Those dimensions aren’t sealed off by anything, genius. Even in Boruto, Momoshiki’s world extended into space. Kaguya’s planets aren’t like Obito’s pocket dimension  lmfao you’re taking Ls all over the place.

-Toneri had a portal that was located somewhere on earth, if I’m remembering correctly. When did he use a S/T? Until then, simmer tf down, you’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> What is “BFR”, I may know it by a different name.



BFR=Battlefield Field Ringout/Removal.

The argument that Kaguya wankers use when they can't argue against any of the things Madara actually has in his arsenal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Kaguya wankers lol

Comes from a madara fan


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, Kishi at JumpFesta 2015 spoke clearly about this.

It's hard to accept it, but Prime Madara's power really is a sight to behold.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Sasuke didn’t have a way to escape Kaguya’s desert world either at first, and years later


Sasukes Rinnegan and abilities =/= Madaras 

Sasuke had S/T Jutsu from jump street

Madara doesnt know ANY

Hes not just going to pull one out of thin air

Madaras unique Rinnegan ability is Limbo, Sasukes is Amenotejikara and Space Time powers

So another silly argument, false equivalence bordering on a non sequitur actually 


Animegoin said:


> Also I never said it wasn’t fanfic.


Then its worthless 

No point in it even being brought up as a possibility either as you have no basis for the claim 


Animegoin said:


> Nothing shown proves that Kaguya’s worlds aren’t in the same galaxy


They are literally separate dimensions and referred to as their own space/times multiple times

So youre wrong yet again


Animegoin said:


> Kaguya literally descended from the sky to earth BEFORE she ate the chakra fruit and gained a 3rd eye.


In anime filler lala land maybe

But in canon even Hagoromo states we dont know where the fuck Kaguya came from or how she got here


Animegoin said:


> Read the manga, my guy; You sound silly as hell right now


Out of the 2 of us, youre the one who has yet to propose even 1 vaguely correct idea and is literally making shit up as he goes along dude



Animegoin said:


> Those dimensions aren’t sealed off by anything, genius. Even in Boruto, Momoshiki’s world extended into space




So...In your mind...Another fucking DIMENSION that is stated to exist in another time/SPACE, cannot have space?

Genius 


Animegoin said:


> Kaguya’s planets aren’t like Obito’s pocket dimension


No they are on an insanely different level and are WAY fucking larger and incredibly vast to the point that even attempting to open a WINDOW to one almost kills a severaly amped Obito with Both eyes 

Which is yet more evidence against your point

He himself states this

Troll harder kid


Animegoin said:


> lmfao you’re taking Ls all over the place.


Imagine thinking youve handed out even a single L with this garbage my man 


Animegoin said:


> you’re embarrassing yourself


The kid whos getting nothing right kinda cant talk about anyone else embarrassing themselves


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes Rinnegan and abilities =/= Madaras



Nooo, you don’t say. What gave you that idea?



> Sasuke had S/T Jutsu from jump street
> 
> Madara doesnt know ANY
> 
> Hes not just going to pull one out of thin air



Literally doesn’t mean he can’t manifest one. All Rinnegan from Momoshiki to Sasuke’s have shown S/T techniques, Madara could unlock one too.



> Madaras unique Rinnegan ability is Limbo, Sasukes is Amenotejikara and Space Time powers



Sasuke’s was initially only Ameno, like I said.



> So another silly argument, false equivalence bordering on a non sequitur actually



Only those coming from you. Whatcha got cooking up?



> Then its worthless
> 
> No point in it even being brought up as a possibility either as you have no basis for the claim



Lmfao back to square 1 for you, my little -snip-, The basis was Sasuke not having a portal technique at first. 



> They are literally separate dimensions and referred to as their own space/times multiple times
> 
> So youre wrong yet again



And yet Obito says, “What an incredibly vast time-space” Literally one time space, all worlds connected and there’s even a core world.


*Spoiler*: __ 








So again, you’re wrong. Too fucking easy.



> In anime filler lala land maybe
> 
> But in canon even Hagoromo states we dont know where the fuck Kaguya came from or how she got here



Ahh, so you can’t prove pre-fruit Kaguya got there with a S/T?Kappa

That’s what the fuck I though. Another L for you.




> Out of the 2 of us, youre the one who has yet to propose even 1 vaguely correct idea and is literally making shit up as he goes along dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they’re literally shown to be planets that housed Shinju trees and other life, yeah they’re not fucking dimensions...they’re worlds/planets that are quickly accessed via portals.

The irony keeps flowing 



> No they are on an insanely different level and are WAY fucking larger and incredibly vast to the point that even attempting to open a WINDOW to one almost kills a severaly amped Obito with Both eyes
> 
> Which is yet more evidence against your point
> 
> ...



Lmfao wait, how does this work against my argument when it proves you wrong? Lol you’ll have to try harder, because all that proves is that the planets are literally worlds apart, while Obito’s functions much like a “Limbo-like dimension” where it’s always close to the world you’re on., thusly being easily accessible.

Try harder, genius. 





> Imagine thinking youve handed out even a single L with this garbage my man
> 
> The kid whos getting nothing right kinda cant talk about anyone else embarrassing themselves



Oh the irony, here’s another L for you though. Enjoy it [/quote]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasukes Rinnegan and abilities =/= Madaras
> 
> Sasuke had S/T Jutsu from jump street
> 
> ...



I also noticed you avoided posting proof of Toneri’s S/T tech. I admitted that I could be wrong about it but you completely avoided it. Like I said, post proof or simmer down, I’ll be waiting.


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

Good that Maddy has so many Rinnegan feats,let alone Rinne-Sharingan feats...wait no,he dont have

Tell us,what can he do against getting DBFR´d


----------



## The Great One (Jan 14, 2020)

So Naruto was able to last against Kaguya untill Sasuke returned but somehow Madara can't?

Naruto/Sasuke were able to fight Kaguya with Chakra from ghost Hagoromo.

But Madara who was reaching prime Hago(JJ Hagoromo) tier can't? That's bs

Only thing which is stopping Madara from clapping Kaguya is BFR & lack of Sun/Moon seal.

- like limbo counters half of Kaguya's ability from ash bone to portal blitz.
- And JJ powered Susanoo other half.

Just because Hagoromo said that she is more powerful (Which is a obvious load of bull) does not mean she is.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Batzzaro29 said:


> So Naruto was able to last against Kaguya untill Sasuke returned but somehow Madara can't?
> 
> Naruto/Sasuke were able to fight Kaguya with Chakra from ghost Hagoromo.
> 
> ...



Not to mention Madara knows how to use all Six Paths of the Rinnegan, mangnify that on a Juubi Jinchuriki level.
Juubito made better uses of his TSBs and Wood Release but Madara can obviously do those things but on a far grander scale also.


----------



## Ghost Of The Uchiha (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Loguc says no.
> 
> However Kishi's right-hand man editor at JumpFesta 2018 said otherwise, so it's confirmed at least from that standpoint.



Do you have a source for this? What did he say?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 14, 2020)

Given that she absorbed him the answer has to be no.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Given that she absorbed him the answer has to be no.



It was the other way around, so your answer is yes.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> It was the other way around, so your answer is yes.



Not really. She just used him to facilitate her return. Thought that was obvious.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Not really. She just used him to facilitate her return. Thought that was obvious.



You said she absorbed him, and the manga and I both proved the opposite happened. I thought that was obvious lmfao


----------



## blk (Jan 14, 2020)

Madara can give her a though match for sure, since Naruto and Sasuke could.

She is not a trained fighter while Madara has a lifelong experience in combat.

She is superior in raw power but not by a huge amount.

But at the end of the day he cannot kill her, while she can with her all-killing ash bones and soul stealing rabbit.

So ultimately, while Madara is a better fighter and their raw power is comparable (with Kaguya having the edge), she simply wins by virtue of being unkillable.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> You said she absorbed him, and the manga and I both proved the opposite happened. I thought that was obvious lmfao






So where was Madara at the end?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> So where was Madara at the end?



Lmfao tf are you talking about? Madara absorbed the Shinju Tree which was Kaguya, thusly you attested that Madara can beat Kaguya, per your OP.   End of story, move on with that L you took.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

Saying this is low diff for Kaguya is way worse than anything you can say in this thread

Naruto held his own against Kaguya for some time, and Madara can push Kaguya far more than that version of Naruto ever could


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

I love how people are saying "Well Naruto/Sasuke gave her a fight so Madara can" as if Naruto/Sasuke werent INDIVIDUALLY a HUGE problem for Madara and as if they didnt have MASSIVE PIS on their side against Kaguya and as if Naruto/Sasuke didnt GET FUCKED ANYWAY especially against her hax.

That logic is flawed from jump street for at least 3 reasons

This is the NBD, where we dont take plot into account, and all parties involved use their abilities to their fullest extent, and as a result Madara gets bent over.

Hes outmatched in raw power, outmatched in speed and reaction time, outmatched in hax, outmatched in stamina...And these gaps are in no way small...

The only thing hes got is intellect, which is useless on its own in a fight

Madara can "think" at Kaguya as hard as he wants, no plan or strategy he can possibly muster helps him against the IC strat that Kaguya thought of ON HER OWN that is BFR fucking 

End of story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Naruto held his own against Kaguya for some time


Kaguya wasnt trying to kill Naruto bud

Or Sasuke

Not until VERY late into the fight where all of Narutos moments are behind him

Madara wont have that luxury 


t0xeus said:


> Madara can push Kaguya far more than that version of Naruto ever could


No tho

Naruto and Sasuke are individually combatants on Madaras level, Madara can be argued to be superior in general,but they arent far behind at all, and Naruto and Sasuke I would argue have better feats of raw power than Madara does, actually thats just a fact.

They were literally outdoing him solo even post Shinju, another Rinnegan isnt anywhere near as big of an amp as youre making it out to be.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Aye @Troyse22


Not even surprised you 2 circlejerk each other 

Birds of a feather as they say


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kaguya wasnt trying to kill Naruto bud
> 
> Or Sasuke
> 
> ...


She definitely had killing intent

BZ was helping her find the real Naruto in that crowd of clones and she was shooting Ash Bones at him

She was just too stupid to kill him in a more efficient way, but that's just the story of her entire character



WorldsStrongest said:


> No tho
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are individually combatants on Madaras level, Madara can be argued to be superior in general,but they arent far behind at all, and Naruto and Sasuke I would argue have better feats of raw power than Madara does, actually thats just a fact.
> 
> They were literally outdoing him solo even post Shinju, another Rinnegan isnt anywhere near as big of an amp as youre making it out to be.


They're really not

3rd eye Madara has never directly clashed with them, but going off how he casually could just finish his Mugen Tsukuyomi while Fatebros were busy dealing with his CT spam, it's clearly portrayed that they wouldn't do too well against him as they can't even stop him from executing his plan


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Lmfao now my comments are getting deleted. These are some biased mods,


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Nooo, you don’t say. What gave you that idea?


So youre a troll then

Good to know


Animegoin said:


> Literally doesn’t mean he can’t manifest one


Sasukes Rinnegan had ST powers from jump street

Madaras does not

The notion that hes going to pull one out of his ass is entirely baseless


Animegoin said:


> Sasuke’s was initially only Ameno


Which is a ST tech

It therefore makes sense that with time and training, his ST prowess would get better

Madara can make clones...


Animegoin said:


> Only those coming from you.


"I know you are but what am I"

Wow

You and Troy both argue like children


Animegoin said:


> Lmfao back to square 1 for you, my little illiterate


The fuck are you on about kiddo 

Sasuke has ST techniques from jump street with his Rinnegan

Madara doesnt have a single correlation with ST techniques

You have nothing here


Animegoin said:


> And yet Obito says, “What an incredibly vast time-space” Literally one time space


Because hes only trying to fucking connect to one at a time genius 

Hes not going to refer to them as plural if hes cycling through them one at a fucking time

Jesus the handholding you require 

Id also love to know how you think whether theres one time space or multiple, that somehow disproves that they are in another dimension



Animegoin said:


> So again, you’re wrong.


No actually

You just have no idea what youre talking about

Again


Animegoin said:


> Ahh, so you can’t prove pre-fruit Kaguya got there with a S/T?


I literally said "we dont know how the fuck she got there according to Hagoromo in canon"

Amazing job fucking discovering fire here genius 

Literally restating exactly what I just said as if its your argument

Wow


Animegoin said:


> When they’re literally shown to be planets that housed Shinju trees and other life, yeah they’re not fucking dimensions



"Hurr durr Kaguyas dimensions have space around them so somehow this debunks them being other dimensions"

"Hurr durr they are shown to be planets with shinju on them so this also debunks them being other dimensions"

As if alternate dimensions cannot fucking have planets, trees, or space in them 

Literally what the fuck 

Please learn what a "correlation" is before you try and fail to use them for like half a dozen consecutive posts

Again, the sheer big brain one needs to arrive at these conclusions 



Animegoin said:


> I also noticed you avoided posting proof of Toneri’s S/T tech


In the Boruto novels and anime Toneri is capable of opening and closing gates to other worlds




Animegoin said:


> I addressed your post, and he said you’d bitch out of responding. Turns out we were both right


Yeah according to both of you scholars if you dont get a response within 20 minute of posting its an auto W for both of you 

Fucking amazing brain power there

The pair of you


----------



## blk (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I love how people are saying "Well Naruto/Sasuke gave her a fight so Madara can" as if Naruto/Sasuke werent INDIVIDUALLY a HUGE problem for Madara and as if they didnt have MASSIVE PIS on their side against Kaguya and as if Naruto/Sasuke didnt GET FUCKED ANYWAY especially against her hax.
> 
> That logic is flawed from jump street for at least 3 reasons
> 
> ...



Naruto and Sasuke were individually a problem even for Kaguya tho. Less than for Madara, but still a threat that could push her.

See how Naruto overpowered her and blitzed, or Sasuke almost could too, for example. How they countered pretty effectively most of her powers, etc.

Madara is not significantly outmatched in speed and reactions, otherwise Naruto and Sasuke too would have been (but they weren't).

In hax, kinda.

Stamina is not even relevant at that level imo. They both have such high (planet level) amounts that the fight won't be decided by it.

Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi proved how tactics and strategy can be of critical importance even in a fight of this level.
But unfortunately this is a very underrated aspect of fighting in the NBD (while in the real world, both in a fighting match between two people and in actual wars, tactics and strategy are arguably the most important factor).

Madara too is massively stronger than shown if there is no PIS/CIS to stop him from using his abilities at his fullest.

Anyway i do agree that Kaguya wins, either via all-killing ash bones, soul stealing rabbit, but the match isn't gonna be easy by any stretch.

Only exception is if she BFR him right off the bat. But in terms of pure 1v1 combat ability with the intention of killing, that's not relevant.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> She definitely had killing intent


Its literally stated she didnt

Zetsu: "We should kill him"

Kaguya: "No"

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Link Removed*






t0xeus said:


> They're really not


They really are

Naruto mollywhopped Pre Shinju Madara with no resistance outside of his best mode

Sasuke cut post Shinju Madara in half and impaled him and repeatedly finessed him with ameno, and Naruto is even stronger than Naruto at this juncture.

Youd have to be blind to not have them as individually on his level.


t0xeus said:


> 3rd eye Madara has never directly clashed with them


This doesnt mean anything

The Rinnegan isnt anywhere near as large a boost as becoming a JJ or eating teh Shinju and Naruto/Sasuke had no troubles with Madara after those 2 amps COMBINED

They can also throwdown with Kaguya whos stated up down left and right to be > Madara


t0xeus said:


> going off how he casually could just finish his Mugen Tsukuyomi while Fatebros were busy dealing with his CT spam, it's clearly portrayed that they wouldn't do too well against him as they can't even stop him from executing his plan


Yeah because they clearly bent over backwards using their best shit to counter said CT spam 

Also, Madara creating a distraction and then merely having teh time to be LOOKING at something is not indicative of overall superiority

Be honest with yourself plz

As I said, you can argue hes superior than them as individuals in a general sense, but this aint the way to do it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

blk said:


> Naruto and Sasuke were individually a problem even for Kaguya tho. Less than for Madara, but still a threat that could push her


She was also not trying to kill them until late into the fight

Already went over this


blk said:


> See how Naruto overpowered her


He did this via a feint and a last minute Steam release

He catches her off guard and this is stated


blk said:


> or Sasuke almost could too


Sasuke could take her off guard a few times but he never does anything remotely close to overpowering her


blk said:


> How they countered pretty effectively most of her powers


Again, when she wasnt actually trying to kill them

And this is also a thing they were doing, very casually I might add, to a Madara who DID want to kill them


blk said:


> Madara is not significantly outmatched in speed and reactions


No but he is outmatched in them

And also is significantly outmatched in power, stamina and hax


blk said:


> Stamina is not even relevant at that level imo. They both have such high (planet level) amounts that the fight won't be decided by it


The stamina thing is brought up only to deter people who wanan use blatant fanfiction and argue that Madara can counter S/T BFR

Travelling through dimensions is a thing that was, after a while, fatiguing Kaguya. And since its outright stated Kaguyas chakra DWARFS that of Madaras according to Naruto and Sasuke, its pretty clear that even if you wanna argue that Madara can defend against BFR, he cant but whatever, hed get gassed out long before Kaguya would and lose to said method anyway.


blk said:


> Madara too is massively stronger than shown if there is no PIS/CIS to stop him from using his abilities at his fullest


Madara merely gains more raw power...That doesnt help him against Kaguyas hax even slightly

Even assuming he has PS capable Limbo clones, Kaguya can still see AND sense them so they dont matter, and her Ash killing bones can hax them into the dirt regardless.

Even ignoring that tho, theres jack shit his clones do to ETSB, and jack shit those clones can do to Ameno

Hed still lose 


blk said:


> Anyway i do agree that Kaguya wins, either via all-killing ash bones, soul stealing rabbit, but the match isn't gonna be easy by any stretch.
> 
> Only exception is if she BFR him right off the bat. But in terms of pure 1v1 combat ability with the intention of killing, that's not relevant.


How is BFR not relevant 

Explain that


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks this thread should have been locked a while ago? Seriously I'm not sure how this up for serious discussion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this thread should have been locked a while ago? Seriously I'm not sure how this up for serious discussion


No youre not the only one

Believe me everyone here but like 3-5 people tops agrees Madara has zero shot here


----------



## blk (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She was also not trying to kill them until late into the fight
> 
> Already went over this
> 
> ...



Outside of all-killing ash bones and soul stealing rabbit, she couldn't have killed them tho. Pretty much she only has those two abilities that pose a real significant threat to Naruto and Sasuke.

They were able to deal with her even when she started to go for the kill.

Did they overall had an harder time against her compared to Madara? Yes, but it wasn't such a big difference that would imply a stomp if Madara was in their place (outside of BFR), that's the point.

Madara's power is comparable to that of Naruto+Sasuke, and they in turn have a combined ability that can give difficulty to Kaguya.

It's not like she can just blitz Madara, or his Limbo clones, with ash killing bones. Most of her arsenal wouldn't even work against Madara thanks to mere durability + regen + hypothetical Rikudo Susanoo + hypothetical Rikudo Shinra Tensei.
If his Limbo clones (who are as strong as the original) can also use those abilities, the level of difficulty in dealing with them increases massively.

BFR is not relevant if we are talking about with how much difficulty she can kill Madara. Otherwise it is relevant ofc.

The fact that she would probably need the ETSB to kill him means that the difficulty is very high.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2020)

Why does this shit have 7 pages when Asspulldara got literally one-shotted?


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 14, 2020)

@Animegoin try debating without insulting or just ignore WS if you hate him that much. Insults might warrant a ban/section ban.


----------



## BlackBoo (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Saying this is low diff for Kaguya is way worse than anything you can say in this thread
> 
> Naruto held his own against Kaguya for some time, and Madara can push Kaguya far more than that version of Naruto ever could



Except that individually Naruto is already a threat to Madara, and has better feats than the Uchiha himself, like blitz the strongest character in the entire Naruto universe, and rivaling her (something Sasuke couldn't). So Naruto's performance against Kaguya has nothing to do with Madara.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

BlackBoo said:


> Except that individually Naruto is already a threat to Madara, and has better feats than the Uchiha himself, like blitz the strongest character in the entire Naruto universe, and rivaling her (something Sasuke couldn't). So Naruto's performance against Kaguya has nothing to do with Madara.


No he's not a threat as evidenced by the fact he could not do shit against Madara finishing his Mugen Tsukuyomi


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> *Literally doesn’t mean he can’t manifest one. *All Rinnegan from Momoshiki to Sasuke’s have shown S/T techniques, Madara could unlock one too.



Wait, so you guys are using "_what if_" scenarios to justify Madara winning this fight?

Lol

Madara *hasn't* manifested a S/T jutsu, end of discussion. 

And I don't remember Momoshiki's Rinnegan having shown S/T powers, Momoshiki certainly had S/T abilities but I don't recall it ever being linked to his Rinnegan.
Given how Kinshiki also had S/T jutsu *despite having no Rinnegan* this is more likely just a trait of the Otsutsuki clan then something linked to the Rinnegan.

And Hagaromo's Rinnegan hasn't showed S/T jutsu either, so you're wrong, not all Rinnegan have shown S/T powers.

And even if they had that's no reason to give S/T to Madara.

Since when did it become logical to start passing feats onto characters that they haven't done on panel/screen?


Are we also allowed to create fanfic powers for Kaguya to stomp Madara with and say she can manifest it as an excuse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

This thread is dumb.

And for my money, adult Naruto/Sasuke are above Jūbi Madara anyhow. Kaguya is immeasurably above all of them.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *This thread is dumb.*
> 
> And for my money, adult Naruto/Sasuke are above Jūbi Madara anyhow. Kaguya is immeasurably above all of them.


Right? This thread is a giant ball of stupid posts


----------



## Sufex (Jan 14, 2020)

7 whole pages for a "no"


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Sufex said:


> 7 whole pages for a "no"


Its what happens when youve got headcanon stans basically breeding in here


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> Since when did it become logical to start passing feats onto characters that they haven't done on panel/screen?
> 
> 
> Are we also allowed to create fanfic powers for Kaguya to stomp Madara with and say she can manifest it as an excuse?


Kaguya hasnt shown Susanoo, but considering Hagoromo inherited his powers from her, and Indras line did the same, Kaguya gets Susanoo here as well


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

Inexperienced teen Rinnegan Sasuke/RSM Naruto gave one-eyed Rinnegan Jūbi Madara the fight of his life and were _actually_ winning.

Madara had to fucking _run away_ from the fight, after proclaiming at the very start this he was going to show who was stronger once and for all.

And remember, this was a teenage Sasuke/Naruto who hadn't learned Chibaku Tensei, Steam Release, *flying*, who'd _only_ just then started learning Ameno and the limits of such, etc...

So literal fresh-out-the-womb Sasuke/Naruto babyshake one-Rinnegan Jūbi Madara and match two-Rinnegan Madara pretty easily. His greatest techs Limbo and Chibaku Tensei are dealt with summarily and as far as I can tell, the only other thing a third Rinnegan adds to his arsenal is Mugen Tsukuyomi.

VotE Sasuke/Naruto would have defeated Jūbi Madara even more easily.

Adult Naruto/Sasuke could defeat him alone.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2020)

ATastyMuffin said:


> VotE Sasuke/Naruto would have defeated Jūbi Madara even more easily.


the only reason Asspulldara even managed to run away is because of PIS.
Had Naruto & Sasuke used their seals jutsu (CT) instead of the Sealing Rasengan & Chidori, Asspulldara would
have been defeated right then and there.


----------



## BlackBoo (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> No he's not a threat as evidenced by the fact he could not do shit against Madara finishing his Mugen Tsukuyomi



Madara was able to use MT because he kept Naruto and Sasuke busy with dozens of meteors, each one with the size of Sasuke's PS.  And yet Naruto destroyed them all with a single attack.  They dealt with everything Madara showed and they had not used half of their arsenal (CT, Steam release, all Bijuu Chakra, speed capable of blitz Kaguya)


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

Naruto who has universal understanding of all chakra related things and had literally the same ability as the JJs was hit by a massive PIS that he didn't even know he could fly for plot protected madara to pull off his IT.

Otherwise if naruto had that and didn't care about the planet as much, the same as sasuke, he would've chased after him and punked his ass in the air


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao scared to address me directly about whether I’m an alt or not? Whomever those guys are though, I assume they all have great senses of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over 50 alts belong to Maru so I'm not surprised this forum's different. Maru using 3 alts in this thread alone.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

Amirsh said:


> Naruto who has universal understanding of all chakra related things and had literally the same ability as the JJs was hit by a massive PIS that he didn't even know he could fly for plot protected madara to pull off his IT.
> 
> Otherwise if naruto had that and didn't care about the planet the same as sasuke he would've chased after him and punked his ass in the air



Yup.

How the ranking goes is:
Kaguya

Adult Naruto/Sasuke
Jūbi Madara (_3 Rinnegan_)

RSM Naruto/Rinnegan Sasuke (_VotE_)
Jūbi Madara (_1 Rinnegan_)
RSM Naruto/Rinnegan Sasuke (_first fight_)


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

BlackBoo said:


> Madara was able to use MT because he kept Naruto and Sasuke busy with dozens of meteors, each one with the size of Sasuke's PS.  And yet Naruto destroyed them all with a single attack.  They dealt with everything Madara showed and they had not used half of their arsenal (CT, Steam release, all Bijuu Chakra, speed capable of blitz Kaguya)


Thank you for sharing your creative take on the manga, but I'll go with what was the canon implication, which is that 1-eyed JJ Madara =< Fatebros as per chapter We Will.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Thank you for sharing your creative take on the manga, but I'll go with what was the canon implication, which is that 1-eyed JJ Madara =< Fatebros as per chapter We Will.



You mean fresh Fate Brothers who didn't know fuck all about their own powers and were explicitly stated to improve as time went on?

Right.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

ATastyMuffin said:


> You mean fresh Fate Brothers who didn't know fuck all about their own powers and were explicitly stated to improve as time went on?
> 
> Right.


Yes, which is why there's =*< *

They'll get better as the fight goes


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Yes, which is why there's =*< *
> 
> They'll get better as the fight goes



Naruto and Sasuke were kicking his ass, and were still learning more and more about their powers _well_ into their fight with Kaguya, let alone Madara.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Naruto and Sasuke were kicking his ass, and were still learning more and more about their powers _well_ into their fight with Kaguya, let alone Madara.


They were not really kicking his ass

Getting sword stuck in his body means literally nothing for a JJ

It's akin to Naruto or someone mortal getting punched


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So youre a troll then
> 
> Good to know



 A confession this late in the game? Save it, we already knew lmao



> Sasukes Rinnegan had ST powers from jump street
> 
> Madaras does not
> 
> ...



Sasuke initially having a short range, substitution S/T doesn’t automatically constitute that he will gain the ability to open portals to planets light years away. Lmfao how tf aren’t you getting that?

That’s like saying because Obito and Shin Uchiha can open portals, they’d be able to mimic Sasuke’s Ameno with enough practice. Lol get your bs together, mate.



> "I know you are but what am I"
> 
> Wow
> 
> You and Troy both argue like children



The irony continues to escape you lmao



> The fuck are you on about kiddo
> 
> Sasuke has ST techniques from jump street with his Rinnegan
> 
> ...



Lmfao again, the rinnegans set of abilities aren’t restricted to what’s initially shown, as Sasuke had proved; and nothing whatsoever proved that Sasuke built upon his Ameno to master opening portals. They’re entirely different techniques and aren’t at all related.

You literally have nothing here and are literally debating on fanfic. Common sense escaped you yet again, that dastardly villain! 



> Because hes only trying to fucking connect to one at a time genius
> 
> Hes not going to refer to them as plural if hes cycling through them one at a fucking time
> 
> ...



LMFAO at that attempted backtrack, but don’t worry I’ll hold your hand through this so you don’t lose me, you genius. But let’s go back to the source of this headcanon of yours:


>





WorldsStrongest said:


> They are literally separate dimensions and referred to as their own space/times multiple times



>Obito: “What an incredibly vast time-space”

 Too easy.




> No actually
> 
> You just have no idea what youre talking about
> 
> Again



Enough with the projection, kid.



> I literally said "we dont know how the fuck she got there according to Hagoromo in canon"
> 
> Amazing job fucking discovering fire here genius
> 
> Literally restating exactly what I just said as if its your argument



You’re quite the hypocrite when it comes to who’s permitted to use headcanon in arguments. Let’s look back, shall we.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Kaguya and Momo and Kinshiki travel via dimensional portals
> 
> They dont fly around the cosmos my guy
> 
> Read the manga



Nice chat, derp. Get good lawl



> Wow
> 
> 
> "Hurr durr Kaguyas dimensions have space around them so somehow this debunks them being other dimensions"
> ...



LMFAO “hurr durr who says dimensions can’t have trees, suns, moons, etc.”


The basis of a dimension were set with Obito’s, that’s a literal separate dimension where it’s a void with that has blocks for footholds. *Kaguya’s and Momoshiki’s worlds are literally planets that are connected via time-space markings (even Obito was able to mark worlds)*. Kishimoto, Kodachi And Ikemoto all did everything in their power to convey that to “geniuses” like you but yet you fail to see the obvious.


In all honesty you know you screwed yourself here and I love being the one to expose you 





> In the Boruto novels and anime Toneri is capable of opening and closing gates to other worlds



Oh so again, your words fit perfectly here to dispel that headcanon you just spewed:



WorldsStrongest said:


> In anime filler lala land maybe



 How’s it feel to constantly neg yourself?



> Yeah according to both of you scholars if you dont get a response within 20 minute of posting its an auto W for both of you
> 
> Fucking amazing brain power there
> 
> The pair of you



That’s enough flattery, kissing my ass will get you no where fast.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> They were not really kicking his ass
> 
> Getting sword stuck in his body means literally nothing for a JJ
> 
> It's akin to Naruto or someone mortal getting punched



They cut him in half as well and sealed his Limbo.

The only thing Madara managed to do to them the entire time was punch Naruto and provide a mild nuisance in the form of Chibaku Tensei.

Let me ask you something, _why_ do you think Madara fled the fight?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> @Animegoin try debating without insulting or just ignore WS if you hate him that much. Insults might warrant a ban/section ban.



Why would I hate @WorldsStrongest when (s)he can’t beat me in anything?

Additionally have you even read any of his responses or no? They’re vastly different in tone and they’ve been the aggressor since they first joined this discussion. Truthfully I’m new here (obviously) and I thought it was okay because WorldStrongest, Zef, okeechobee101 
everyone else are doing the exact same thing yet facing no repercussions.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> A confession this late in the game? Save it, we already knew lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem like an annoying troll tbh


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> You seem like an annoying troll tbh



So me emulating the tone that’s directed at me is a troll to you? You seem biased and/or willfully oblivious. Your opinion isn’t needed anyhow, stay on topic.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

ATastyMuffin said:


> They cut him in half as well and sealed his Limbo.


First of all we don't know whether the fuinjutsu applied on Limbo wouldn't be easily negated by Limbo rejoining Madara's real body after a while, or if Madara would not be able to just one-shot the clone guarding Limbo and then rescue it from the fuuinjutsu. So it's in no way an actual long-term way of dealing with his Limbo from what we know.

And cutting in half happened after the fight already concluded, so there's that



ATastyMuffin said:


> The only thing Madara managed to do to them the entire time was punch Naruto and provide a mild nuisance in the form of Chibaku Tensei.


In their first face-off, he was figuring out their abilities as they were using new stuff every time he attacked. He had a solid performance given the fact he was facing them 1v2 with basically no knowledge on the limits of what they can do.

Second face-off, they did not even fight. Madara called them a sideshow as he went and finished his plan with Fatebros not being able to stop him.



ATastyMuffin said:


> Let me ask you something, _why_ do you think Madara fled the fight?


He has better odds at winning with 2 eyes than just 1.

No reason to risk losing when he can make the fight heavily more in favor by taking a quick trip to Boxland for his second eye.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> So me emulating the tone that’s directed at me is a troll to you? You seem biased and/or willfully oblivious. Your opinion isn’t needed anyhow, stay on topic.


Um, I don't think you are emulating anybody's behavior. Going off of your first post in the thread and that you literately just joined not even a week ago, your whole tone seems pretty troll throughout the thread. As for the topic of this thread, it's just as troll as you are, so I don't think going off topic will make much of a difference in the long run.



Animegoin said:


> Yeah...the same Kaguya that lost several times to warriors far weaker than herself. Dat logic tho lmao


Uh righttt... this was your first post in this thread. Borderline hostile??


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> Um, I don't think you are emulating anybody's behavior. Going off of your first post in the thread and that you literately just joined not even a week ago, your whole tone seems pretty troll throughout the thread. As for the topic of this thread, it's just as troll as you are, so I don't think going off topic will make much of a difference in the long run.
> 
> Uh righttt... this was your first post in this thread. Borderline hostile??



Well that just proves that you’re both of those things that I described earlier, which unfortunately for you, I don’t care to entertain. Now get back on topic.


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> They were not really kicking his ass










okeechobee101 said:


> You seem like an annoying troll tbh


He is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was after the fight was over and Madara was on his way to Boxland


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Well that just proves that you’re both of those things that I described earlier, which unfortunately for you, I don’t care to entertain. Now get back on topic.


 you don't care to entertain yet you keep responding? Makes sense.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> you don't care to entertain yet you keep responding? Makes sense.



Yes it does actually, if you’re rational that is. I’ll continue to respond to you but I won’t try to change your opinion of me. Kappa



Zef said:


> He is



Just because I proved you wrong flawlessly and made you hate yourself, doesn’t mean I’m a troll. Lol


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Yes it does actually, if you’re capable of thinking. I’ll continue to respond to you but I won’t try to convince you to change your opinion of me. Kappa


Oop you responded again. Clearly you enjoy entertaining our conversation. Lol, if I wasn't able to think then I wouldn't point out the fact that you are indeed, a troll.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> Oop you responded again. Clearly you enjoy entertaining our conversation. Lol, if I wasn't able to think then I wouldn't point out the fact that you are indeed, a troll.



Oh poor baby, you can’t read? Thanks for proving what I said about you to be true. 

OT: Madara > Kaguya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao tf are you talking about? Madara absorbed the Shinju Tree which was Kaguya, thusly you attested that Madara can beat Kaguya, per your OP.   End of story, move on with that L you took.



Lol you are stretching really hard. Not only did The tree let himself get absorbed but it was also a sealed Kaguya in that Form. How one could use that as hype to put Madara above Kaguya is beyond me but do as you please lol. Fact of the matter is that Kaguya absorbed Madara and used his body as a foundation to resurrect herself. And you know exactly what I'm talking about. Don't pretend otherwise just because you don't like it.


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> Lmfao again, *the rinnegans set of abilities aren’t restricted to what’s initially shown*, *as Sasuke had proved*


Sasuke's Rinnegan=/=Madara's Rinnegan

Sasuke proved that he *himself* is not limited to what he's initially given.

Stop taking Sasuke's prowess with his Rinnegan and using it to say Madara can achieve similar feats.



> and nothing whatsoever proved that Sasuke built upon his Ameno to master opening portals. They’re entirely different techniques *and aren’t at all related*.


You don't know this.

It may or may not be.



> You literally have nothing here and are literally debating on fanfic.


Says the one leaching feats from Sasuke, and handing them to Madara.


And all because Madara showed fuck all before getting a forced sex change and turning into a woman.


Animegoin said:


> Just because I proved you wrong flawlessly and made you hate yourself, doesn’t mean I’m a troll. Lol


Yeah, it seems you truly believe the shit you spew which is worse then you being a troll.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

Double Post




Animegoin said:


> OT: Madara > Kaguya



So since we're using headcanon apparently doesn't this mean Kaguya gets Susano'o like @WorldsStrongest joked about?




She's stated to have Sharingan powers so I'm confused as to why you think Madara wins.


A Fanfic Perfect Susano'o from Kaguya is going to be stronger then whatever Fanfic powers you give Madara.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan=/=Madara's Rinnegan
> 
> Sasuke proved that he *himself* is not limited to what he's initially given.
> 
> ...



Madara's Rinnegan power is superior to Sasuke's mate.

Obito who was on amps said even one was too much to handle, while Sasuke said anybody could handle his one (Kakashi or Sakura ) included. I think Sasuke's is like Naruto's RSM or a pseudo state.

We all know Madara was taken out by deus machina so he doesn't scrub the two out of existence.


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan=/=Madara's Rinnegan
> 
> Sasuke proved that he *himself* is not limited to what he's initially given.
> 
> Stop taking Sasuke's prowess with his Rinnegan and using it to say Madara can achieve similar feats.



Madara can achieve greater since all the potential was there in the given scenario that @WorldsStrongest proposed, which was exiling Madara to a different planet with unlimited time to work on his Rinnegan. Going back and reading conversations does wonders, trust me. 




> You don't know this.
> 
> It may or may not be.



Lmfao
-S/T short range substitution
Vs
-S/T long distance teleportation (no substitution)

You said it best, with a minor adjustment of course:
“Yeah, it seems you truly believe the shit you spew which is worse than* you being a troll.”



> Yeah, it seems you truly believe the shit you spew which is worse then you being a troll.



More irony lol, get good. Who would’ve thought that triggering you in your own thread would’ve led you down this road to damnation.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 14, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> A confession this late in the game? Save it, we already knew lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glorious solo


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Madara's Rinnegan power is superior to Sasuke's mate.


Citation needed.


> Obito who was on amps said even one was too much to handle, *while Sasuke said anybody could handle his one *(Kakashi *or Sakura* ) included


Except Sasuke never said *anyone* could handle it he said Kakashi could.


WTF are you talking about?
And Nagato handled Madara's Rinnegan for several years just fine.



> We all know Madara was taken out by deus machina so he doesn't scrub the two out of existence.


This argument goes both ways.


There were *several* instances where Madara could have been beaten before he even became the Juubi Jinchuriki, and even after.....only for Kishi to asspull some BS for him to escape.

Someone already said it, and I think it was @Hussain but had Sasuke and Naruto used the seals here:


Instead of using jutsu Madara would have been sealed before even getting his other Rinnegan.

I never get why Madara fans act as if the *same* plot that got rid of Madara didn't *also* save his ass to get him to the level of power where he was at.



Animegoin said:


> Madara can achieve greater since all the potential was there in the given scenario that @WorldsStrongest proposed, which was exiling Madara to a different planet with unlimited time to work on his Rinnegan.


There is no guarantee that Madara will develop S/T jutsu even if he was stranded for a billion years.




> Lmfao
> -S/T short range substitution
> Vs
> -S/T long distance teleportation (no substitution)



>Substitution Meme

What was substituted here:


Or in the scan to my reply to dergeist where Sasuke brings Madara to him and Naruto?

Nevermind, you can joke and act retarded all you want, but the point is we know nothing about Sasuke's S/T portal save that it comes from his Rinnegan, same Rinnegan that also happens to have another S/T jutsu.

It may or may not be related. It isn't anymore baseless then the idiocy fanfic you've been typing in this thread.


----------



## Zef (Jan 14, 2020)

Also I still want an answer to why Kaguya can't whip out Perfect Susano'o



Since we're relying on literal headcanon and fanfic now


----------



## dergeist (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> Citation needed.



For what? Madara's Rinnegan is the same as Hogaromo's, while Sasuke's isn't.



> Except Sasuke never said *anyone* could handle it he said Kakashi could.



Kakashi a nobody, with no special genes or chakra powers could handle a Rinnegan? The same guy who struggled with the Sharingan. That should tell you it's of inferior quality.


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke says anybody (someone else) can use his Rinnegan _ 



*Link Removed*








> WTF are you talking about?
> And Nagato handled Madara's Rinnegan for several years just fine.



Nagato was specially selected he wasn't just an anybody, because or his bloodline and is also called a Senju descendant. Also he had his whole lifetime to get used to them. It may be his were restricted to keep him in line. I mean look at this way the Mezo, stabbed him and turned him into a zombie, while both Madara and Obito were unaffected by their use of it.




> This argument goes both ways.
> 
> 
> There were *several* instances where Madara could have been beaten before he even became the Juubi Jinchuriki, and even after.....only for Kishi to asspull some BS for him to escape.



It doesn't really work, Madara could've just used Preta on all their attacks, but didn't. Sasuke and Naruto needed to immobiliser Madara to make sealing possible he's clearly faster and stronger than them. They needed to stifle his movements for a reason, which is why Sasuke said prepare a sealing tech. Hussain's arguments are driven mainly by hate for Madara, not grounded in reason. There's no way a ghost comes out of nowhere hands out two arsepull powers up, and then the main characters somehow match one with both powers boosted by Jyuubi juice.


There's a reason deus ex machina was used and it wasn't because they would/could win.


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

Sufex said:


> 7 whole pages for a "no"


Part of it was us trying to find out who's a alt and who isn't, but you should know that shouldn't you Maru?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 14, 2020)

Zef said:


> Citation needed.
> There is no guarantee that Madara will develop S/T jutsu even if he was stranded for a billion years.



I never said there was a guarantee. In fact, I urge you to quote where I definitively said that he would manifest a s/t tech. 






> Nevermind, you can joke and act retarded all you want, but the point is we know nothing about Sasuke's S/T portal save that it comes from his Rinnegan, same Rinnegan that also happens to have another S/T jutsu.



Lmfao you just continued to screw yourself honestly, if Sasuke’s portal is an extension of Ameno, then it would be like Kaguya’s Amenominaka since both Amenos teleport things to other places instantly;  It wouldn’t be a portal

 But you can act retarded all you want.




> It may or may not be related. It isn't anymore baseless then the idiocy fanfic you've been typing in this thread.



Lmfao I literally spoon fed you the correct “than” and you still chose the wrong word. Also still waiting for you to prove where I definitively said any fanfic would certainly happen. I’ll wait




Zef said:


> Also I still want an answer to why Kaguya can't whip out Perfect Susano'o
> 
> Since we're relying on literal headcanon and fanfic now



I’ll entertain this, Madara has her sharingan too and only he knows how to use Izanagi. Further more, each Limbo should be able to make Limbo clones, so that’s literally unlimited Juubi Madaras vs Kaguya. Additionally All Madara’s Limbo clones have the same eyes so that’s unlimed izanagi uses to neg diff blitz Kaguya. .  Juubi Madara’s Izanagi > Danzo’s = Kaguya blitzed neg diff.

 Want to keep playing?


----------



## BlackBoo (Jan 14, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Thank you for sharing your creative take on the manga, but I'll go with what was the canon implication, which is that 1-eyed JJ Madara =< Fatebros as per chapter We Will.



According to manga Naruto and Sasuke were kicking Madara's ass. 1 Rinnegan JJ Madara literally only throw one punched Naruto in the entire fight, and Naruto didn't even know Limbo. Neither he nor Sasuke used half of their arsenal and were already able to deny all Madara's techniques (Limbo, CT and MT).  Naruto's ability to blitz Kaguya (which is infinitely stronger than Madara) is already a better feat than any of Madara's in terms of speed.  So it makes no sense to say that Madara would perform the same against Kaguya just because Naruto had


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Glorious solo


The circle jerk is real. I love that.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Artist said:


> Part of it was us trying to find out who's a alt and who isn't, but you should know that shouldn't you Maru?


In what way will this expose the alts. All I'm seeing is a bunch of stupidity. Congrats on earning all this clout from a disguised spite thread.


----------



## Artist (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> In what way will this expose the alts. All I'm seeing is a bunch of stupidity. Congrats on earning all this clout from a disguised spite thread.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> The circle jerk is real. I love that.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 14, 2020)

okeechobee101 said:


> The circle jerk is real. I love that.


I'm pretty sure this animegong or whatever is dergeist's dupe


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 14, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> I'm pretty sure this animegong or whatever is dergeist's dupe


Yah, artist is probably their dupe as well. Wouldnt surprise me


----------

